# Lets See Your Panning



## Rekd (Aug 18, 2010)

Last weekend I tried my hand at panning while at a Karting/Supermoto race at the stadium here. Had some issues with WB but the panning portion went ok. Haven't done any PP except for border/crop.

Lets see some of yours so I'll have some good goals to shoot for next time.


----------



## KAikens318 (Aug 18, 2010)

These are my only panning shots that have ever worked. (And of course the stupid fence was in the way!) Great job on yours


----------



## Heck (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## gsgary (Aug 19, 2010)

These 3 are at 1/30 without IS


----------



## jglovac (Aug 19, 2010)

These are from a NORPCA event at Mid Ohio Racetrack


----------



## SonyShooterA200 (Sep 9, 2010)

Here are a couple from Formula Drift Atlanta 2010


----------



## CNCO (Sep 9, 2010)

Please let me know what you guys think
1




2




3




4


----------



## Heck (Sep 9, 2010)

Not bad CNCO some of the shutter speeds were a little too slow and that may be the reason you did not get tac sharp pans but I see you were using some nice gear but not your own. The last one got the mid section of the car sharp.


----------



## CNCO (Sep 9, 2010)

it was my first time doing this. i took a workshop at limerock park last week with nikon. they let us use whatever we wanted. here im using a d700 or d3x with a 200-400. for the panning i believe i was shooting 1/40  f5.6 100iso. #2 is a d3x with a 500mm. im sparking an interest in motorsports so im hoping to learn a lot. 

id like to get some nice gear and do this on my own and then hopefully pick up a few clients n go from there. thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Mustlovedragons (Sep 9, 2010)

Same technique was used for both images.


----------



## CNCO (Sep 9, 2010)

I really like the bird shot. The wrx seems as if it was cropped too tight.


----------



## KKJUN (Sep 11, 2010)

There you go.


----------



## smlblk396 (Sep 12, 2010)

From the US Nationals Indy 2010


----------



## smlblk396 (Sep 12, 2010)

Out of the camera no crop or PS


----------



## The Shoe (Sep 13, 2010)

First, a closeup of a car navigating an autocross course.
Secondly, two jousting knights.  Shutter speed too fast on this one for much motion blur, but you can tell I was following the horse on the left, moving to the right.


----------



## edouble (Sep 14, 2010)

How did I do?


----------



## Cheesyman (Sep 15, 2010)

my first attempt at panning


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 15, 2010)

I didnt crop it so you can really see how much I zoom in on the close ups.


----------



## KKJUN (Sep 18, 2010)

Got some more.


----------

